# Weekly competition 2009-23



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R' U R' U' F2 U' R' U2 
*2. *R' U2 F U R U R' F U2 
*3. *U2 R U2 F' U F2 U F' U 
*4. *R' U' R2 U' R U' F' R U2 
*5. *R F2 U' F2 U R2 U' F R' U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 B D R2 B D L' F D2 U F' R F2 
*2. *F2 L D2 L B2 L D2 R D2 L B' D' F' U' L' B F' L2 F D2 R' 
*3. *R2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 R D2 L2 D' F2 U' B L D' R U F 
*4. *B2 L F2 R B2 R U2 L F2 D' B2 R' F U2 R' U' F2 D' B F R' 
*5. *R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' D B2 F' D B' F L' D2 F' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 Fw2 F U2 B F' D Uw L2 R U' Rw U' Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw B Fw2 F' Uw Rw' F2 L' U2 B2 F' Rw D' Fw U Fw2 U' R' B D' Uw' U2 Fw F
*2. *L R2 Fw Rw' D Uw L' B2 L' Fw' F' L' Rw U' L2 Rw' R' D U2 B Fw2 D2 L' Rw B2 F' L2 B' U' Fw' F2 Uw' L' B Rw D2 Fw2 D' U' B'
*3. *B Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw' U' L2 D R D2 Uw' U' L Rw2 B Rw2 D Uw2 F Rw2 Fw L Fw2 L Rw2 D Fw' Rw' D2 B U' Fw' D' B' L' Rw D2 F L2 B2
*4. *D2 Fw' R' D' L Fw' Rw R B' F D2 B' Fw2 F' R2 F' Rw Fw' F' Rw' D2 Uw2 U L' R2 B2 F2 Rw2 B' Fw F2 L' D' B' U2 Rw U2 R D2 L'
*5. *D' Uw Fw F' D' R2 Uw' F Rw' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw L2 R2 Uw' B2 F' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' R' U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' B R D' U2 R' B L' F2 R2 B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw B D' Bw F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L' Lw Dw2 R' Bw2 D Fw' R B Fw2 D B2 Dw' Bw2 L2 D2 B Bw Fw2 D' Dw U L Bw' Fw2 F R' Uw2 U F' D' Uw R2 Dw2 Uw' Lw R' U F' R' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 Lw Bw2 D Uw Fw2
*2. *U' F' R B' F' L' Lw2 R2 Dw2 F D' Uw L2 R' Bw' Lw2 D' U Lw' D U' L' D' U L2 Rw2 Bw' D B2 Bw2 Lw D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw' F2 Lw Fw2 Dw2 R' Bw D2 Uw Bw2 F' R' Dw Bw Rw Dw' Bw' L' Dw' Lw Fw Lw'
*3. *Fw2 R2 Dw' Bw' Uw2 R2 U Fw D R B' F Dw U' R2 B Rw Dw Rw Bw' Rw R U R' Dw2 Uw Rw2 D' U B2 U2 B2 Fw2 L R2 Fw Rw B2 Lw' U F2 U F' L' D B' F2 D Dw' L' Fw' Uw' U' B2 D' Uw U' Lw2 Rw Fw2
*4. *Lw2 D Uw2 B' Uw Bw2 Uw L Lw Fw' L Rw2 Uw2 F' L2 Lw2 R' Fw' F L Bw U Rw F' R' Dw F2 Rw2 Uw U F Rw' Dw Bw2 Fw Lw B2 L2 D2 Dw L' D2 U2 L2 B2 Bw2 F Dw' Rw' F2 Uw' R' F' D2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw L2 Lw Rw
*5. *Fw Uw' F' Dw' Lw' R2 B2 L2 U2 Lw2 U2 L Rw' R2 D F L2 F2 Uw U' F Rw B2 Bw Fw' Dw2 Bw' Rw' Bw L' U' Fw2 L R2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' B' Uw2 Rw U Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Fw F D Uw2 U' B' F' U2 Bw' Rw' R Bw Fw' Dw2 Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R B R' F' 3U2 2L' 3R' 2B2 3R' 2R 2U2 2L' R2 B 2F' U 2F2 L2 R F2 2L2 R' 2D2 B' 2F 3U' 3R' B' 2L' 2R R 3U 3F2 2F2 F' 2D2 3U2 2U L' 2D 2L 2D2 2F' 2U 3F2 2R2 D2 2L2 2B' 3F' D' 3U2 B2 2B' 3U2 2L' B2 2B 3F2 2F2 F' 3R2 B' 2B2 3U' 3R2 2F 3U' U' 3R R 2B 2L F D F2 L2 3R' 2B 2U2
*2. *2L2 F 2R' 3F2 2U 2L D 3R' R2 D2 3F' 3R R' D' R B 2F' U' 2L2 3R2 D' 2U' B 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 2B' D2 F 2D' U2 F 3R' 2D' 3R' 2F' 2L2 3R' R B 2F' 2D2 2F F2 D' 2B' F2 2D L 2L R2 3U' 2L2 2F D' 3U' 2U' 2L2 2F' 2R' D' U2 2R' B' 3F 2L' D 2D2 B U2 L' 2L2 3F2 2D2 3U2 2U2 L 2L' 2F
*3. *R F D 2D' 3U' B' 3U 2F 3R' 2R2 D2 2D' 2U2 R' 2B' 2L2 3R' R 2U2 L 3U' L' D 2U2 2B U 2F F2 2D 3U 2R' 2D2 3U F' 2L' F2 2U2 3F' F 2D 3R' 2B' 2R2 F L2 2R2 2D2 U B2 3R B 3U' B' 2D' 3U' 2R2 2U' 2L2 R B2 2B F D' L' 2L2 2R2 R' 3U2 2R' B2 3F2 2F' 2L' R' U' 2R R' F 2L R2
*4. *3R2 2R R' 3F2 L 3R' R' 2U' R' 2U' F 3U' R U' B' 2B' F' 2R' 3U' 3F' U2 F' R2 U F D B 2F2 3R2 2U2 3F' L2 3R2 U' 2R' B2 U2 F' 3R2 D' 2D 3R 2R' 3U2 2L F2 3U' 2R' U' B2 3R2 2R2 U2 2R2 2B 2D2 2R2 R D2 B 2F2 3U2 R 2F' L 3U' U 2B2 3F' 2R D 2L2 D' 3F' 2L R 2B 3F2 2D' 2R2
*5. *D 2U' 3R' 3U 2R2 2U' 3R' B2 R' B2 2B' D 2L' U F2 2U' U2 2F R2 3F' 3U' F2 2R 2B D2 F 2D 3R' D' 3R' 3F2 L2 U2 2F' 2L2 2R2 F2 3R' U' L2 3F D' 2U2 2F2 D' 3F2 2F2 2L2 2F2 2U' B L' 2D' 3R' 2U' L2 3F' L' 2R' 3F 2L' R2 D' U2 B2 3R 2B2 3F2 U2 2B2 L2 3R R2 B2 F 2R2 R2 3F' 3U 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 3F' 2R' U' 3B' 3L' 3F2 U' B 2B2 3B2 3F' 3R' 2U 3L B' 2F2 3L' 3F2 2L' 3B2 3F L 2L2 2F 2U B2 3B 3R' F U' 3L2 2R R2 2U' R' D2 R F2 2R' 2F2 2L' D 2B2 2F2 L' 2L R' F L2 3L2 3R2 2F2 F 2U' 2B' 3L R 3B' 2F R' 2U2 3L' B2 2L2 3L F2 2U 2B' 2L 3U 3F 2L2 3F' 3L 2B' 2R2 R' D2 L 2L2 2R2 D2 3D2 2B2 3U B' 3B D 2B2 2F' D L U2 B2 2R' B' 3F' 3L2 3U2
*2. *D 3U2 2U U 2R2 3B 3D2 L D' 2R2 3U2 R' 3F' 3U 2L' 2D 3R2 3U 2B 2L 3R 2B 3F2 F2 2U L' 3R2 R' 3B' 3L2 F 3D2 2R 2B 3R2 2R2 D 3U 2B' U L2 2L2 B2 3L' 2D 2F' U 3R2 F2 3D2 2R 2D 2L' 3F' 3L' 2R 2B 3L 3D2 3U 3L2 2F2 L 2B 3B2 3U 2B' 3L 2F2 L2 B2 2B D2 R2 2B2 3B' 2F' 3U' 2F' 2D2 3U' L 3R 2R R2 3U' 3B' 2L' 3R' 2F2 F D2 3B 3U2 B2 2D2 2U2 U2 2B 2F
*3. *2D2 2L' 2R 2D B 3F' 3L' 3D2 2R B2 2B2 3U2 B' 2B' 2F' 2L B2 2B' 2R2 3F2 3D2 2L 3R' B2 3R2 2R2 F' 3R' 2R B2 3R2 R' 2D2 3U 2U2 3F2 2U' 3B F 2D 3D' 3L' R 3F2 3R2 2D B 3F' D 2R 2F2 2U' 3R 2D2 3R 2F' L B 3B2 3U' L2 3D' 3U2 2U 2B' L' 2L2 3U2 B 3B' 2F 2L 2R2 3F F 3U2 U 3B2 D 3F2 U' F' 3L' 3B 3L U2 2R' B' 3F2 F2 3L 3U F' 3D2 3R2 B 2B 2D2 2B 2U
*4. *B' 2B2 F L 3L2 R' 2D' 2B2 L2 3F' 2F2 2L' 3R2 D2 U 3L' 3R2 B F 2L 2F' 3D2 L2 3L 3R B' F 2L' 3R2 R 2B2 D' 3D' 3U F' 3D2 3U' R 3B F D' 3U 3F D2 L' 2D' 3R2 2R2 3F 2F' 3R' 2R' B2 2L' 2F2 3U U2 B2 3L' U' 3R 3D2 2R U 2L 3R' 3D2 2B 3U' 3L' 2D2 U' B L 3F 3U B' F' 3R' D 3U' 3B 3R2 2R B2 D 3U' 2L 2F F' D2 3U' U2 B F2 2U2 2R R2 3U U2
*5. *2L2 F 2U' B2 F 2L2 F' 2L' 2U 3F 2D' F U' 3R2 B2 D' 3R 2R2 D L2 2L' 3L2 3R2 2B' 2F2 3D2 3U2 L' 2F2 3R' R2 2F2 3D 3U2 2U' B' 3B F' 3L2 3R2 2F2 D2 3D L' 2R' 3U U2 3L2 3R2 3F2 R2 3B 2R2 F 3U 2L' 3U 3L' 2B2 2U2 2L2 3U L B' F 2D2 L2 3L2 3R 2B' 3B' 2F D' L' D 3D 3L D 2R' 3F 2L2 2B 3D 3L2 2D' 3U' U B 2B' R B2 2U2 B' 2B' 3R 3U2 U2 3R2 3B2 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F' R' F2 R F' U' R 
*2. *R U R' F R' F R' F R2 
*3. *U2 R F' R' U R F' R2 U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 B L2 F D' L2 F D B R' B2 U' L2 F R 
*2. *R2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R D' L2 U B L U' L R' B' 
*3. *U' B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 U L B U2 F D2 F2 L U F2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Uw' B2 U2 B2 R' Uw' B D Rw F' U2 Rw U L2 B Fw' F Uw L R Fw U' F Rw' B U2 Fw Rw D2 F2 Rw F2 R F2 R D2 L2 Rw B'
*2. *B' F D2 Rw D' L' D' U2 Rw2 Uw B2 U2 Fw Rw2 R' B Uw L2 F' Uw2 F' L' U R' Uw' U L Uw' B Uw Fw2 F2 Uw U' L Rw Uw B U F2
*3. *B' F' L' B Rw D Rw B' Fw Rw Uw Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' R2 B' U2 R2 D' B2 Fw D L' U2 B2 U R U' B' D' L2 Rw2 R' F2 Uw U' Fw L Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' R2 F' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Lw' U2 F2 Uw U2 Bw2 Fw F2 Rw' Uw R' Uw B2 D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Lw' Dw' R2 B F Dw L Dw L2 Lw2 Rw Dw Rw2 F Dw2 Fw2 D Dw' B' Rw Bw2 F2 D Fw2 L Lw' Rw2 F U2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Fw2 R
*2. *B2 Uw' B' F2 Rw Dw2 Fw' Lw F2 D2 U2 R' F L R2 D U' Lw2 Uw' R Dw B' R D2 Dw F Rw' Dw B' D Lw' Uw B Dw2 Bw2 R' D' Dw' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw' Rw B' Bw D2 Uw U2 R' Bw L Lw R' B L2 Rw D Dw Lw' U
*3. *Rw F2 L B' Bw2 F2 R' D2 L' Lw' Fw2 D' F U' B D' R' Bw2 L' Lw Dw R Fw Uw' Rw' D' Dw Lw' Rw D L2 Lw Uw' L2 R' B L' Lw2 Fw' D Rw R' Dw Bw R' B2 F2 L2 Uw2 L F2 Uw' Rw2 R U B2 L2 F2 Lw2 R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 L' D2 B R U2 B D' U F' 
*2. *F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' F U2 F2 R D' F D L 
*3. *F2 U2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 R D F2 R' F2 L' U' B R' F2 R2 
*4. *L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 D R' U B L' B' U L' 
*5. *D2 U' L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F' U R F D B' F2 U2 L F' U' R' 
*6. *F2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 B L D L' U R2 B L' R' U 
*7. *L' D2 U2 B2 L' U2 L F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L' F2 U2 R2 F L2 D' R2 D 
*8. *B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 R' B' U' L D' B F' D2 L' B2 
*9. *U' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 F' L' D B' R F' D2 L' B' U B' 
*10. *D2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D R B D' R2 F2 D2 R F L2 F D' 
*11. *R' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 L B D' F2 L2 B' L F2 U2 F' R2 D' R 
*12. *U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' U R F2 R2 D2 B' D2 L' F R' 
*13. *L F2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 R' B2 R D L F D2 R' U R2 D2 F' 
*14. *B2 U R2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 R U2 F D2 R2 U R F2 R' F 
*15. *D2 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 U' B2 R' B D2 B' D F D' L' F2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' U2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R' D2 F R2 U' B F2 U2 
*2. *D2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L' R D' B' U L' D2 L2 U' B' R2 
*3. *L2 B U2 F D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 D' B L2 B' R2 U2 B L' F' 
*4. *R2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' B' D' L' B' D L2 U R U2 R' 
*5. *D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 F' U F R' B D' F2 L 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R2 D' L2 B U' F D' B D R' U2 F 
*2. *B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D R2 F' U L2 U2 L' D' R U' R B F' 
*3. *D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F' L F U2 F L' F2 R2 U' R2 
*4. *D' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B D R D B2 F U2 L' D 
*5. *U R2 U L2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 F D2 R B2 R2 U' L R2 U' B 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D L2 D B2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 R B2 L U' B' 
*2. *R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D U2 L2 F' D2 B' U' F2 L2 F2 L' D U 
*3. *F2 D2 L2 R B2 L B2 F2 D2 L2 U F' L' D' B D2 F2 D L2 U B' 
*4. *U2 R D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 F R D' F' D' R2 U' F2 
*5. *L2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U R' B L2 U' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 R U2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D R D B' L' D2 L R' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' U R2 U' F' U F' U 
*3. *R' U2 L B2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' R2 U2 F 
*4. *D' U2 B2 Fw' Uw' L R2 B Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw F' R2 U2 Fw U R B2 L' B' Fw D Rw' D' B2 Uw U2 B2 F2 D Uw2 U B' Fw L2 Rw2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U R F2 U R U' F2 
*3. *F2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R U F L2 R2 D' B U L2 F 
*4. *L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 Rw Uw2 L' Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw' L D' L' Rw B2 Fw2 Uw L R2 D2 U2 L Rw' Fw D' Uw L' Rw Fw' Rw2 D2 Rw' B2 Uw R2 F D' Fw2
*5. *U' Rw Dw' Fw2 Lw R Uw' L2 Lw2 R' U2 B' F' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 B2 Dw2 U' L Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw Dw F' Lw B D Lw Rw2 D' L' Lw2 F' R2 F' D2 R' Uw B Rw2 D' Rw' Uw' B R2 B' R Fw' Lw U2 F2 Dw2 L Dw' U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R L R' U' R U' R' U L' U' L R L u l' b 
*2. *L R U' R U R L' U' R B U B R B R U' u' r' 
*3. *L R L R' L U' L' U B' U B L U' L' u b 
*4. *L' R L' R' L' U L' U B' U u' l b' 
*5. *L' U R L U' R' U R B U' B' R' U' L B' r 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (6,0) (3,3) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (0,1) (0,5) (-3,5) (0,3) (6,4) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (2,3) (2,4) (-2,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-3,-1) (0,-5) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (5,0) (6,0) (-5,1) (5,5) (1,0) (6,4) (2,2) (6,4) (-2,2) (-4,4) (0,0)
*3. *(-3,-4) (4,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (1,3) (5,3) (0,3) (2,3) (-4,3) (1,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*4. *(0,5) (0,-3) (-5,1) (-3,0) (5,5) (-3,1) (3,3) (5,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (3,4) (1,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (6,-3) (-3,3) (-5,0) (5,4) (4,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (5,0) (0,2) (4,4) (-4,0) (6,2) (-4,4) (-4,0) (6,0)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 3, 2009)

Stachu Korick:

2x2:
10.41, 11.44, (13.08), 10.55, (8.47) = 10.80

2x2 BLD:

3x3:

3x3 OH:

3x3 BLD:

4x4:

5x5:

7x7:

3x3 MatchTheScramble:

3x3 FMC:

2-4 relay:

2-5 relay:

Magic:

TetraMinx(I don't have a usable PyraMinx):
(10.49), (15.50), 12.36, 14.22, 14.11 = 13.56


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 4, 2009)

3x3 - 16.68 avg 
(13.61), 16.19, (21.22), 17.98, 15.87 - first solve non lucky , but the rest were pretty bleh

4x4 - 1:15.54 avg
(1:01.56), (1:35.97), 1:15.88, 1:13.29, 1:17.44 - pop on second solve. yay for mefferts clone  pretty good

5x5 - 2:43.75 avg
2:43.22, 2:50.11, (2:29.09), (3:03.47), 2:37.91 - 3:03 was a big lock up  need to be more consistent.

2x2 - 5.62 avg
(4.89), 5.11, 6.09, 5.66, (6.98) - I need new stickers for my 2x2 and consistent sub-5 avgs 

magic - 0.99 (barely sub-1 )
0.94, (0.91), 1.03, (1.66), 1.00 - I just like the avg. it slipped a little bit on the 1.66

master magic - 4.25
(6.08), 4.31, 4.11, (3.86), 4.34 - i didn't want to have to restring the MM again so I took the 6 

pyraminx - 14.60
(20.41), 14.78, 14.08, 14.93, (8.16) - three 14s...lol


----------



## Tortin (Jun 4, 2009)

3x3: 15.65, 17.65, (13.46), 15.30, (17.96) = 16.20. Could've been better.
OH: 33.03, (52.83), (32.36), 45.05, 36.66 = 38.25. Pretty sucky.
Megaminx: (2:11.94), 2:34.78, (2:32.86), 2:32.86, 2:26.81 = 2:31.48 Surprisingly consitent. The 2:11 would have been sub 2, but I popped at the very end.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jun 4, 2009)

3x3x3: 26.66, (22.06), 23.71, 27.26, (52.29)=25.88 pretty much everything that could have gone wrong went wrong. My hands are dead from swimming, my room is very dark, and 2 pops on last solve.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

3x3:38.58 31.54 30.42 33.14 33.78 = 33.59
2x2:15.68 13.94 DNF 13.30 12.82 = 13.93
I'm skilled

4x4: 
S1(maybe):
234:
3x3BLD(maybe):


----------



## Gparker (Jun 4, 2009)

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5 
3x3OH 
3x3BLD


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 4, 2009)

3x3:
(20.62), (25.54), 20.98, 23.09, 23.43= *22.50*

4x4:
1:38.57, 1:42.41, 1:39.44, (1:52.98), (1:32.16)= *1:40.14*

5x5:
3:11.21, (3:09.74), 3.29.02, 3:10.28, (3:38.86)= *3:16.84*

234 relay: *2:11.87* Double parity on the 4x4. Still had a decent time.

Magic:
(1.61), 1.82, 1.76, 1.66, (1.83) = *1.75* I never practice this.



kickinwing2112 said:


> 3x3x3: 26.66, (22.06), 23.71, 27.26, (52.29)=25.88 pretty much everything that could have gone wrong went wrong. My hands are dead from swimming, my room is very dark, and 2 pops on last solve.



Ouch, that's rough.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 4, 2009)

*2x2: 7.30*
(8.67), 8.16, (4.97), 6.63, 7.12

*3x3: 18.73*
(14.29), 16.57, 20.23 +2, 19.39, (21.77) 
(...wtf?)

*4x4: 1:36.95* 
(1:28.53 OP), (2:01.72 OP), 1:45.85 OP, 1:32.44, 1:32.55

*5x5: 3:24.17*
(3:12.00), 3:27.00, (3:51.00), 3:28:48, 3:17.03

*3x3 OH: 42.64* 
47.53, 39.23, (38.33), 41.16, (DNF)

*2-4 relay: 1:47.26*

*2-5 relay: 5:54.17*

More to come...


----------



## Jai (Jun 4, 2009)

*2x2:* (5.27), 5.03, 5.20, 5.17, (3.70) = *5.13*

*3x3:* 12.31, (10.64), 11.71, 13.91, (14.46) = *12.64*

*3x3OH:* (18.71), (21.11), 21.10, 20.61, 18.89 = *20.20*

*Magic:* 1.55, (1.24), (1.64), 1.59, 1.63 = *1.59*

*Master Magic:* (4.58), 4.43, 4.56, 4.15, (3.56) = *4.38*

*Pyraminx:* (8.95), 7.82, (4.73), 7.99, 7.83 = *7.88*


----------



## Edmund (Jun 4, 2009)

2x2
4.93
solves: (6.19), 6.16, 4.14, (3.83), 4.49
comment: im not so upset about the average just that i started out with 2 freaking 6's?!

3x3
19.09?!
23.52, 16.22, 17.53, (23.60), (15.80)
comment: shake my head in shame. i am inconsistency.


----------



## byu (Jun 4, 2009)

*3x3x3*
(15.16), 18.29, 17.54, (19.12), 18.36 = 18.06


----------



## qazefth (Jun 4, 2009)

*3x3x3*

19.90, (16.78), (22.19), 20.52, 21.34 = 20.59


----------



## Ellis (Jun 4, 2009)

*3x3:* (12.49), 16.68, 17.77, (18.78), 17.42 = *17.29*
*4x4:* 1:14.09, 1:10.91, 1:13.21, (1:18.63), (1:07.52) = *1:12.74*
*5x5:* 1:45.19, (2:07.50), (1:44.73), 1:56.17, 2:00.89 = *1:54.08* - two pb singles and a pb average. 
*7x7:* 7:04.52, 7:18.73, 6:41.76, (7:25.50), (6.22.89) = *7:01.67*

*2-4Rel:* 1:34.31
*2-5Rel:* 3:54.52


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 4, 2009)

Simon Westlund

*2x2:* *5.88*, 4.00, *3.76*, 5.55, 4.98 = *4.84*
*3x3:* *13.19*, 13.78, 14.59, 14.02, *14.61* = *14.13* - Nice 
*4x4:* *1:10.61*, 1:06.76, *58.34*, 1:09.69, 1:04.39 = *1:06.95*
*5x5:* *2:00.69*, 2:08.30, *2:20.73*, 2:14.98, 2:01.70 = *2:08.33*
*6x6:* *5:18.30*, 4:43.92, 4:46.24, *4:38.52*, 5:07.78 = *4:52.65* 
*7x7:* 8:44.00, 9:01.62, 7:58.97, *7:49.22*, *9:38.64* = *8:34.86*
*2x2 BLD:*
*3x3 BLD:*
*3x3 OH:* 36.20, *31.94*, *41.88*, 32.09, 36.36 = *34.88* 
*3x3 WF:*
*Match the scramble:*
*2-4 relay:* *1:28.33* (DP)
*2-5 relay:* *3:46.93* - meh.
*Magic:* 1.67, 1.77, 1.89, *3.92+*, *1.59* = *1.77*
*Megaminx:* 1:32.67, 1:37.42, *1:44.52*, *1:19.34*, 1:35.08 = *1:35.06* - yay  Sub 1:20 single 
*Pyraminx:* *9.92*, 7.74, *5.12*, 7.24, 6.20 = *7.06 *- 
*Square 1:* *46.06*, 38.11, 31.17,* 25.89*, 33.41 = *34.23*


----------



## Faz (Jun 4, 2009)

4 day weekend for me!

*2x2:* 3.97, (6.53), 4.95, (3.80), 5.88 = *4.93*
Same as Edmund. I can has fastest single.
*3x3:* 12.97, 13.09, (11.14), 13.48, DNF = 13.18
Epic Fail - DNF was pop.
*4x4:* 58.27, 59.09, (53.92), 53.98, (1:12.69) = *57.11*
I'll have to call that a fail too.
*5x5:* 1:49.59, (1:51.69), (1:28.72), 1:32.68, 1:40.34 = *1:40.87*
Decent
*2-4:* *1:06.36*
Yes!!!!!!!
*2-5: 2:51.69*
5x5 was about 1:30 - good
*OH:* (30.12), 29.58, (23.70), 25.59, 28.11 = *27.76*
2BLD:
3BLD:
Megaminx
*Sq-1: *34.89, (54.01), (24.62), 49.04, 38.75 = *40.89*
Did someone say Epic fail?
Magic


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 4, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Stachu Korick:
> TetraMinx(I don't have a usable PyraMinx):
> (10.49), (15.50), 12.36, 14.22, 14.11 = 13.56


I am sorry, but those cannot be considered valid Pyraminx solves. Not having to do the tips means that wouldn't be fair. It is a good estimation for what your times could have been though


----------



## stray (Jun 4, 2009)

3x3 FMC 37 move

f2l minus one pair: U2 R F L U F' D' F D2 B2 D L' D U' F2* D' (16)
all but 3 corners: L U B L2 B' U' L2 D' L U L' D L2 U' L(31) 
insert at *: L' U' L D' L' U L D (D D' 2 move cancel , 37)

First try in fmc and it's my first solve.
I have just learned commutator in heise method without any memorised algs.
Now I can use them, I'm really happy!


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 4, 2009)

*2x2x2* : 7.33, 8.48, 14.97, 9.50, 9.10

*3x3x3* : 19.44, 22,44, 22.53, 23.59, 20.59

*3x3x3 OH* : 46.80, DNF, 44.09, 44.71, 47.88

*234 Relay* : 3:13.96

*3x3x3 Multi Blindfolded*

2/3 Total Time = 23:35

*3x3x3 FMC*

U2 R D2 U' R' U2 L U' L2 F' D' U L U' F' D F2 D F D' F' D' F L B D B' D' L' D' L' D L D' L2 F' D' F D L D' L2 B' L' B D' (46)

2x2x2 Block = U2 R D2 U' R' U (6)
2X2X3 Block = U L U; L2 F' D' U L U' (9)
Triple X-Cross = F' D F' (3)
Finishing F2L = F' D F D' F' D' F (7)
OLL = L B D B' D' L' (6)
PLL = D' L' D L D' L2 F' D' F D L D' L2 B' L' B D' (17)


----------



## rwcinoto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Rafael Cinoto*:
*2x2*: (7.06), 8.94, 7.22, 8.32, (12.74) = *8.16*
*3x3 OH*: 42.20, 43.42, (44.18), (33.90), 41.20 = *42.27*
*3x3 WF*: (1:14.44), 56.29, (36.16), 47.73, 1:06.28 = *56.77*
*Clock*: 39.59, 40.25, (32.44), (44.29), 36.07 = *38.64*
*Square-1*: (34.72), (1:37.95), 41.99, 40.56, 1:14.20 = *52.25*
*Pyraminx*: (12.32), 17.52, 14.98, (19.68), 12.54 = *15.01*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 4, 2009)

4x4BLD: DNF [*11:37* (5:44)]
One 3-cycle corners and one 3-cycle centers off.

About Multi I wonder what you can ask the judge to do. I have never competed
in Multi for real nor witnessed such an event. I seem to recall that Mike said 
something about the judge telling the contestant the time say with ten minutes left 
and two minutes left. I have checked the Competition Rules and found nothing but:
H1b1) When the total time is reached, the attempt is stopped and the number of solved and not solved puzzles is counted.
which I interpret that it is ok to go all the time and when the time is
out you just put the cube down and count the number of successful cubes.

But it must be a help to have some prewarning so as to use the time in the best way.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 4, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 18.38, (36.21), 27.55, 20.28, (18.31) = *22.07*
(really should practice this puzzle - too many avoidable mistakes!)
*3x3x3:* (39.50), 47.63, 50.12, 50.21, (51.84) = *49.32* 
(Nooooo! 5 sec slower than my current average!)
*4x4x4:* (4:18.70), 3:52.80, 4:09.90, 4:03.58, (3:42.46) = *4:02.09*
(let's see if I magically got faster in the past week since solving it last - nope!)
*5x5x5:* (6:43.35), (5:33.60), 6:01.71, 6:01.47, 6:38.67 = *6:13.95*
(slower than last week!)
*6x6x6:* (17:28.38), 12:23.55, 11:38.97, 11:53.91, (10:43.80) = *11:58.81*
(some bad mistakes in there!)
*7x7x7:* 13:39.70, 15:37.90, (13:14.70), (19:04.35), 16:05.46 = *15:07.69*
(near 15 - I guess I'm happy!)
*3x3 OH:* (2:36.37), 2:19.40, (1:57.38), 2:25.51, 2:31.47 = *2:25.46*
(using black puzl - similar to last time two weeks ago)
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 6:18.60, (3:17.25), 4:49.05, (6:31.39), 5:03.46 = *5:23.70*
(maybe worse than last week! My mind doesn't work well with this chaos!)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *6:20.11*
(oh dear!)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *12:01.72*
(it's late!)
*Megaminx:* 6:02.80, (6:54.02), 6:01.74, (5:49.58), 6:11.75 = *6:05.43*
(using DX PVC minx with new cubesmith stickers)
*Pyraminx:* (43.93), 29.05, (19.66), 23.40, 26.38 = *26.28*
(my technique is not working well at the moment - I need to study to make less mistakes)
_to be completed..._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> 4x4BLD: DNF [*11:37* (5:44)]
> One 3-cycle corners and one 3-cycle centers off.


Wow - very fast! It's going to be nice when you hit one like this!



MatsBergsten said:


> About Multi I wonder what you can ask the judge to do. I have never competed in Multi for real nor witnessed such an event. I seem to recall that Mike said something about the judge telling the contestant the time say with ten minutes left and two minutes left. I have checked the Competition Rules and found nothing but:
> H1b1) When the total time is reached, the attempt is stopped and the number of solved and not solved puzzles is counted.
> which I interpret that it is ok to go all the time and when the time is
> out you just put the cube down and count the number of successful cubes.
> ...


I don't remember ever saying anything like that; I've never had anything like that going on when I've competed. At Ohio, I got lucky and finished with only a few seconds left. But I got no warnings. At home I set a timer to go off when my 60 minutes is up, and stop when it goes off. I think it would not be fair to allow a judge to give you time warnings, since the rules don't provide for it and therefore not everyone would have that advantage. I think it needs to be considered part of the event that you need to have a proper feel of how much time you have to finish.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've never had anything like that going on when I've competed. At Ohio, I got lucky and finished with only a few seconds left. But I got no warnings. At home I set a timer to go off when my 60 minutes is up, and stop when it goes off. I think it would not be fair to allow a judge to give you time warnings, since the rules don't provide for it and therefore not everyone would have that advantage. I think it needs to be considered part of the event that you need to have a proper feel of how much time you have to finish.



If I were competing I'd be tempted to have someone "in my corner" surreptitiously make me aware that I was about to run out of time


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 4, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 13.38, 13.62, 13.09, (11.37), (13.64) = 13.36
Spooky: I got the same average last week 

2x2: 5.12, (5.43), (2.80), 4.69, 4.58 = 4.80
Normal. 2.80 was a OLL skip.

4x4: (59.36), (1:09.71), 1:02.50, 1:05.94, 1:06.75 = 1:05.06
Fairly normal. I incorporated this as the last 5 solves of an average of 25, and the 56.36 was the same as my other quickest time in the session  (session average was 1:06.xx by the way)

5x5: 2:10.88, 1:58.25, (2:15.69), 1:57.57, (1:45.76) = 2:02.23
Good single, and good average. The 1:45 had reduction by about 1:20, and had the weird parity thing.

234:

2345:

OH:

Sq-1: (16.76), (26.63), 26.31, 21.42, 19.12 = 22.28
Yay, two sub-20s. Shame about the two 26s.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 4, 2009)

3x3x3 Speed:
Individual Times: 19.97, (24.45), 16.45, 17.20, (15.75)
Average: 17.87

3x3x3 BLD:

3x3x3 OH:

3x3x3 FMC:
D'LRF2U2F2)D'R'U2)FL2F'D'B'L'BL2D2L'D'L'D')L2BR'B'L2BRB')(BR2BL2B'R2BL2B2)
36 moves. 
Bad start and 5 cycle finish.
Also found this 37 move:
D'LRF2U2F2)D'R'U2)D2B'L'B2DB')D'L2DL'D2LDL'DLD'L'D)D'L2DLD'L'DLD'LDL'
and this 16 move start with bad 3 twisted corners:
B2F'D2L2RB')R2F'D'LDF2U'RUR')

Reverse Scramble:
RLU2)FLF')URU'R2)RD2R2B'RB2D2)B2D2BDB'DBD'B'D')B'R')
28 moves leaving 3 corners.
I don't feel like doing insertions this week...
I could sub-35 this if I try. This is one of the times I won't bother to try.

2x2x2 speed:

2x2x2 BLD:

4x4x4 speed:

234 Relay:

Pyraminx:


----------



## elimescube (Jun 4, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.19, (4.84), (7.58), 5.16, 6.33 = *5.56*
Sort of... sloppy. But a normal resultant time none the less.
*3x3x3:* (14.90), 17.03, (17.97), 16.94, 16.52 = *16.83*
Pretty normal.
*4x4x4:* 1:17.53, (1:11.13), 1:21.22, 1:18.78, (1:31.66) = *1:19.18*
This isn't what I want, but it's what I deserve 
*5x5x5:* 1:47.53, 1:51.56, (1:41.33), 1:55.08, (1:55.56) = *1:51.39*
Much better than last week.
*6x6x6:* (4:14.33), (3:27.94), 3:56.66, 3:30.47, 4:04.77 = *3:50.63*
Quite good and quite inconsistent.
*7x7x7:* (6:19.13), 6:00.84, (5:47.34), 6:01.75, 5:49.18 = *5:57.26*
Those scrambles are a pain. I think this is pretty normal stuff for me.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 4:29.73 = *4:29.73*
That was a close one 
*3x3x3 MultiBLD: 3/3 (25:23.66)* (approx. 17 minute memorization)
I memorized the second cube's edges incorrectly, but fortunately the error became obvious during the solve and I fixed it with what I could recall visually . This is the first time I have ever been sub-10 minutes per cube for MultiBLD .
*3x3x3 OH:* 28.34, 32.11, 28.25, (37.15), (27.69) = *29.57*
Sub-30 is agreeable, but I can go faster 
*3x3x3 FM: B' U' D' L' R2 F2 D' R2 B D2 B2 D' L' D L B' D2 B R2 F' R' F D F D F' D' F D2 F D F D F D' F' D' F2 D2 (39)*
Scramble: L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D R D B' L' D2 L R'
B' U' D' L' R2 F2 _(2x2x2)_
D' R2 _(preserved blocks 2x2x3)_
B D2 B2 D' L' D L _(third CE-pair)_
B' D2 B R2 _(finish F2L and cancellation)_
F' R' F D F D F' D' F _(canceled OLL)_
D2 _(combination)_
F D F D F D' F' D' F2 _(canceled PLL)_
D2 _(AUF)_
My first attempt at an FMC. Awesome 19 move F2L! But can someone show me a better LL for my approach? I had many cancellations for LL, but I feel that there is more likely than not a shorter intelligible path.
*2345 Relay: 3:36.36*
Good 
*Megaminx:* 2:25.68, 2:15.55, 2:25.27, (2:11.94), (2:31.80) = *2:22.17*
I'm still not sure what is average for me on Megaminx, as I am often all over the place... I think this is good...
*Square-1:* (47.21), 43.97, (31.05), 33.09, 41.81 = *39.62*
Could be worse, but I made some silly mistakes.


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 4, 2009)

Marine Asalia
*2x2:*
*3x3:* (23.97), 20.33, 20.97, 19.91, (19.05) = *20.40*
*3x3 BLD:*
*4x4:*


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 4, 2009)

*2x2*: 23.84; 25.78; 23.88; 22.26; 21.79 ==> *23.32* Hum...

*3x3*: 47.93; 39.52; 56.86; 57.81; 50.31 ==> *51.70* 

*4x4*: 3.46.68; 4.03.22; 3.45.90; 3.46.24; DNF ==> *3.52.04* Oh 5th solve was quite good but I made a mistake in parity...

*2-4 relay*: *5.18.72* I'll try to be sub-5...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*
R' U F R F' R' U2 B U B L F2 L' B2 L F2 L' R2 B2 R' B R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B R L' B' L B U2 L'

Using inverse scramble: R L' D2 L B D' R' D' R' U2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L
2x2x2: L U2 B' L' B L
2x2x3: R' B' R2 D2
3x cross: B2 R2 B R2 B' R B2
4th pair: R2 . B U' B' U
OLL: U R F R' F' U'
AUF: R
insert at .: L F2 L' B2 L F2 L' B2
B2 B become B' after insertion; U U become U2 before OLL.

Comment: I'm trying to be like the fewest moves experts and be disappointed with a 35-move solution, but I admit it's hard for me to do that. I'm actually pretty happy I found this; the insertion wasn't very good, so I feel like 35 moves is still halfway decent. Well, it is for me, anyway.


----------



## maxcube (Jun 4, 2009)

*2x2 : *(*15.05*), 10.04, 12.01, (*9.28*), 9.32 = *10.46*
I don't like 2x2 

*3x3 : *(*22.61*), 18.28, 20.00, (*18.27*), 21.36 = *19.88*
Finally! sub20. It's been awhile since I've gotten one of these.

*4x4 : *(*1:35.46*), 1:42.58, (*2:03.15*), 1:39.96, 2:01.58 = *1:48.04*
Good.

*234 : **3:23.37*
Bad.

*3x3 BLD : *3:43.09, DNF, 2:51.64 = *2:51.64*
Nice!


----------



## Edam (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2 - 23.00, 23.83, 22.93, (16.66), (29.77) = 23.75 
LOL
3x3 - 23.97, (20.77), 22.68, 24.68, (26.61) = 23.84
4x4 - 2:42.65, 2:28.88, (2:51.94), (2:04.84), 2:17.13 = 2:29.55
5x5 - 3:20.15, 2:59.81, (3:26.37), 3:09.89, (2:57.18) = 3:09.95

magic - 1.3, (1.28), 1.33, (1.56), 1.31 = 1.31
broke a string after the 1st solve but it all seems to be holding together for the moment 

234 - 3:03.66
2345 - 6:33.90


----------



## elimescube (Jun 5, 2009)

elimescube said:


> *3x3x3 FM: B' U' D' L' R2 F2 D' R2 B D2 B2 D' L' D L B' D2 B R2 F' R' F D F D F' D' F D2 F D F D F D' F' D' F2 D2 (39)*
> Scramble: L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D R D B' L' D2 L R'
> B' U' D' L' R2 F2 _(2x2x2)_
> D' R2 _(preserved blocks 2x2x3)_
> ...



I thought I would quote this so that one of you FMC pros might try to optimize my approach 

Thanks


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 5, 2009)

*2x2:* (13.22), 9.51, (5.10), 9.27, 6.79 = 8.52 - Horrible
*3x3:* (21.81), 21.63, (14.83), 19.64, 20.20 = 20.49 - Bad
*4x4:* 2:08.22, 2:17.20, (2:07.60), (2:40.69), 2:15.58 = 2:13.66 - Improvement!
*2-4 Relay:* 2x2 - 10, 3x3 - 16, 4x4 - 2:30 = 2:57.67 - Pretty good 
*5x5:* 4:02.75, (4:52.52), 4:14.63, (3:53.80), 4:03.98 = 4:07.12
*2-5 Relay* 8:50.41
*3x3 OH:* 59.12, (41.71), 48.73, (DNF), 49.69 = 52.51
*2x2 BLD:*
*3x3 BLD:* 35:00.00, 60:00.00, DNF (13:19.78) = 35:00.00
Yay, this is my first successful BLD. I’m not sure about the exact time, but I’m sure it’s under 35 minutes. I keep getting interrupted. The 2nd was a success too, but I got interrupted to mow the lawn after starting memo . On the last one, I forgot the LAST part of the story... 

FMC: 45
U2 R' D2 R D2 R D' R L F' - 2X2X3 (11)
L F L D F2 D' F' D F2 D F D' F'- 3X3X2 (23)
Z2 R U R' U R U2 R' y R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' (45)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 5, 2009)

elimescube said:


> elimescube said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 FM: B' U' D' L' R2 F2 D' R2 B D2 B2 D' L' D L B' D2 B R2 F' R' F D F D F' D' F D2 F D F D F D' F' D' F2 D2 (39)*
> ...



Excellent move count for starting blocks! For LL, I would not use an OLL-PLL approach. Try to solve all the corners or edges, then insert a commutator to cycle the last few pieces. I generally do not bother with finishing F2L, just solve as many pieces as you can before leaving final 3, 4, 5, corners to be inserted as commutators. I've only bothered to read your post. Didn't bother looking at the solution yet. I'll do that I after I do this week's solve myself.



Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: I'm trying to be like the fewest moves experts and be disappointed with a 35-move solution, but I admit it's hard for me to do that.


According to this definition, I might be an expert, but I know far less than Mirek, Guus, and Per. They are probably dissappointed by solves over 30 moves.


----------



## elimescube (Jun 5, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> One question: Are only physical puzzles allowed, or can I use a simulator for some puzzles I don't own?



You may only use puzzles with which you could compete in any WCA officiated competition. If you like, there is a Monthly Computer Cube Competition right here on this forum just for puzzle simulators.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 5, 2009)

One more thing: I saw someone using 3x3x3 corners as a 2x2 in the weekly competition a few weeks ago. Is this allowed? I mean, it functions the same as a 2x2, but it's probably easier for most people.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2009)

Mats B
*2x2:* 20.89 24.76 16.24 30.44 25.24 = *23.63*
If I cared I would cry.
*3x3*: 52.41 51.89 51.06 54.72 50.56 = *51.79*
Decent for me. Best worst time.
*4x4:* 3:52.74 3:17.73 3:31.10 3:12.21 3:27.90 =* 3:25.58*
A step backwards (or two)
*5x5:* 8:35.72 10:08.83 12:31.64 10:04.31 7:25.25 = *9:36.29*
ditto
*2x2BLD:* 62.44 DNF DNF = *62.44*
I have not learned enough BH corners yet and hope for better times
with more practice.
*3x3BLD:* DNF DNF 2:47.40 =* 2:47.40*
Had to go slow on the last one. The others were faster.
*4x4BLD: *DNF (11:37, 5:44), DNF (16+), 12:47.94 (7:38) = *12:47.94* 
An oldfashioned YIPEEE!! 
Finally a sub NR. I think it is the fastest exec I've ever had, almost only 5 min.
It felt good all the way!! But memo was not particularly fast, combine the first
memo with the last ones exec and there's room for further improvement.
*5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
Ouch, no one really close. 30+ - 34+

*Multi: * 2/6 in 54:23 *= DNF*
Just plain bad. Must practice.
*2-4Rel: 5:21.99
2-5Rel: 13:18.37*

Altogether to low accuracy. 
Only three solves in 12 tries. But the new PB on 4BLD saves the week.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 5, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Comment: I'm trying to be like the fewest moves experts and be disappointed with a 35-move solution, but I admit it's hard for me to do that.
> ...


I'm not much of an expert by this definition.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> One more thing: I saw someone using 3x3x3 corners as a 2x2 in the weekly competition a few weeks ago. Is this allowed? I mean, it functions the same as a 2x2, but it's probably easier for most people.


No, it is not allowed. That has been discussed before. I for one wanted it when I had no 2x2, 
and I would still want it. It is like you say, it is very much easier to handle the 3x3.


----------



## Escher (Jun 5, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy

3x3
11.84, 13.68, (14.36), 12.19, (11.69) = 12.57
well, sub 12.50 is a good average of 5 for me now, so this is nice

2x2
3.72, (5.24), 5.01, 3.68, (3.00) = 4.14
Counting 5 and sup 4 average, I want to cry! A prize for anybody who guesses what method i used on the first solve.

EDIT, hell, I'm just gonna write it out:
y2 z' (i think - b/g & y/w should be on top)
U'RU'RU'RU' (PBL)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 5, 2009)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Really?
I always get sub-35 when I try, but getting sub-28 solves are very hard.
I always see you post nice sub-30 solutions! So you really DNF that much?
When are you going to stopping DNFing in competition and suddenly beat the AsR by over 10 moves?


----------



## guusrs (Jun 5, 2009)

elimescube said:


> elimescube said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 FM: B' U' D' L' R2 F2 D' R2 B D2 B2 D' L' D L B' D2 B R2 F' R' F D F D F' D' F D2 F D F D F D' F' D' F2 D2 (39)*
> ...


Nice starting block! 
I would say after F2L solve edges first with B D R' B R B' D' B' (27) leaving 3 corners and then search for a nice insertion, resulting in 32 .... 35 moves
Gus


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 5, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.59*
(12.56), (14.80), 13.88, 13.43, 13.46 

*3x3x3OH: 31.94*
34.14, (30.09), 30.43, (35.47), 31.26 
_comment: badddd_

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF *
DNF, DNF, DNF
_comment: yarrrr..._

*4x4x4: 1:10.04*
1:12.85, (1:18.09), (1:07.68), 1:07.86, 1:09.37 
_comment: stupid sup70s..._

*5x5x5: 2:05.76*
(2:01.08), 2:02.95, (2:11.92), 2:09.86, 2:04.46 
_comment: I haven't practiced 5x5x5 in a while..._

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:28.68*
2x2x2: 6.xx
3x3x3: 13.xx
4x4x4: 1:08.xx

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:34.73*
2x2x2: 6.xx
3x3x3: 14.xx
4x4x4: 1:12.xx
5x5x5: 2:02.xx

*megaminx: 2:28.56*
2:25.93, (2:34.18), (2:23.67), 2:26.89, 2:32.88 

*square-1: 41.65*
36.93, 40.24,(35.32), 47.77 (52.94)
_comment: this came out of no where..._


----------



## PeterV (Jun 6, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 13.68, (11.70), (20.05), 13.93, 15.68 = *14.43 avg.*

3x3x3: 37.23, 28.42, (24.28), 36.92, (37.78) = *34.19 avg.*

Magic: (1.38), 1.47, (1.52), 1.44, 1.39 = *1.43 avg.*


----------



## happa95 (Jun 6, 2009)

*3x3BLD:* 1:09.72
1. 1:21.79
2. DNF (1:14.65)
3. 1:09.72

COMMENTS: Woah! These were my first few solves after about a month of no cubing.

*2x2BLD:*
1. 25.40
2. 29.36
3. 30.50

COMMENTS: I'm still using classic pochmann, which explains the high times. The memos for all three of these solves were sub-5 seconds.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 6, 2009)

2x2: (7.28) 6.72 7.08 6.36 (5.80) = 6.72 *Fail.*
3x3: (18.34) 18.00 16.11 17.53 (15.27) = 17.21 *Ok.*
4x4: 1:07.48 (1:00.06) (1:09.91) 1:03.83 1:03.19 = 1:04.83 *My first sub-65 average! *
5x5: 2:03.34 (2:04.75) 2:02.33 2:03.76 (1:45.28) = 2:03.14 *Bad average, good single.*
2-3-4: 1:32.64 *Good.*
2-3-4-5: 3:43.36 *Bad.*
2x2BLD: 31.55 45.45 1:20.34 = 31.55 *Last with speedBLD for fun *
Megaminx: 1:31.56 1:42.00 (1:23.90) (1:43.97) 1:39.62 = 1:37.73 *Nice ^^*
Square-1: 39.86 (38.74) 51.70 41.54 (53.46) = 44.37 *Ok.*
3x3FMC: 43 moves
*Scramble: L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D R D B' L' D2 L R'

Using inverse scramble: R L' D2 L B D' R' D' R' U2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L

2x2x2 block: F' R' F' R2 D F
2x2x3 block: L R U B2 U' R' B. 
F2L: U L2 U' L2 U B' U B2 L' B' L
All but 3 edges: y' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 y
Insert at .: L' F2 B2 R B R' F2 B2 L B'

Solution: y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y L' B L B2 U' B U' L2 U L2 U' B L' B2 F2 R B' R' B2 F2 L B' R U B2 U' R' L' F' D' R2 F R F

Nice one.*
3x3BLD: 2:38.72 DNS DNS = 2:38.72 *No need to do another 2, first was great! Got it on video too *
Pyraminx: 7.75 8.42 (7.00) (10.19) 9.38 = 8.52 *Yuhuu!*


----------



## Streetcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

First Time 

*3x3x3* = 27.50, 34.96, 21.18, 21.47, 26.33


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 6, 2009)

*2x2*: 5.11, 6.08, (6.25), 5.31, (4.38) = *5.50*

Meh, at least I managed to use EG for the last solve.

*3x3*:19.34, 20.53, (16.63), 18.56, (22.58) = *19.48*

Woot. I went into this promising myself I’d have sub 20, and I did 


I’ll probably do more later.

Edit:

*Pyraminx*: (7.00), (10.16), 9.43, 8.25, 8.22 = *8.63*

Eh, decent.


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 6, 2009)

*3x3: * DNF, (21.33), 33.88, 30.17, 24.78 .... 29.61 Average

Notes: #%*#@....this avg. would have disappointed me a 
month ago 

*2x2:* 13.25, 16.67, 13.45, (18.75), (12.03) .... 14.46 average

Notes: AAAAAAAHHHHHH, I average 2 seconds under my best 
time in this average.....WTF

*4x4:*

*5x5:*

*3x3 OH:*

*3x3 blind:*

*Pyraminx:*

*Magic:*

*2x2 blind:*


----------



## MistArts (Jun 6, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I DNF about 60% of the time. 

Almost DNFed this one too.

*FMC:*

F' D R B2 D R2 L2 F U' F' U' B2 U B' U' B2 U' B' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' U' R' U R (*37*)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 6, 2009)

MistArts said:


> I DNF about 60% of the time.



How? Are you writing it wrong, or just don't bother because you can't find a good solution or what?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 6, 2009)

2:
3:
4:
5:
6:


----------



## anderson26 (Jun 6, 2009)

*2x2:* (12.02), 11.15, 11.50, (9.67), 11.83*= 11.50*

*3x3:* (22.84), 22.89, (29.49), 27.32, 24.15*= 24.79*

*3x3 OH:* 1:02.34, (1:04.32), (43.39), 52.55, 59.51*=58.14*


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jun 7, 2009)

*3x3x3* 
(20.34), 20.98, (DNF), 21.62, 21.14 = *21.25*

*4x4x4*
2:16.54, (2:04.92), 2:47.64, (DNF), 2:21.28 = *2:28:49*

DP on 4 tries (the DNF also)


----------



## MistArts (Jun 7, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > I DNF about 60% of the time.
> ...



If I try to find a quick safety solution, I try to find a good one...


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 7, 2009)

*3x3x3*
(15.33), 18.42, 18.53, (18.90), 17.16
Average: *18.04*

*3x3x3 OH*
33.46, 34.83, 34.78, (29.24), (38.02)
Average: *34.36*

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble*
(1:14.06), (1:41.72), 1:22.99, 1:36.48, 1:18.07
Average: *1:25.85*


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jun 8, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 38 moves*
Solution: B2 F' D2 L2 R B' R2 F' D' L D U' F U2 F U' L F2 L' F' U' F R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U2 F' D B2 D' F D B2 D'
Comment: I ran out of time while looking for a good insertion. I submit my solution that I came up with without an insertion, although I knew I could reduce the solution at least one move with an insertion.

Explanation:
2x2x3 (2X-Cross): B2 F' D2 L2 R B' R2 F' D' L D
F2L minus 1 slot: U' F U2 F U'
Edges: L F2 L' F' U' F (U)
Corner 3-cycle (A-Perm): (U') R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U2
Last 3 corners: F' D B2 D' F D B2 D'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pyraminx:*
18.06, 13.16, 27.03, 13.61, 17.02 = 16.23
_Good_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2009)

Good week for me on 3x3x3 BLD and Magic. Unfortunately, happa95 ruined my chance at winning a second time on 3x3x3 BLD; I think it’s because I don’t have a cool enough blindfold.  Disaster on multiBLD.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.96, 9.33, 12.36, 7.56, 10.15 = *9.81*
*3x3x3:* 25.44, 27.18, 26.21, 29.58, 28.02 = *27.14*
*4x4x4:* 1:34.15, 1:38.47 (O), 1:49.08 (O), 1:39.03 (P), 1:45.58 (O) = *1:41.03*
*5x5x5:* 2:47.68, 2:45.05, 2:42.75, 2:30.02, 2:29.83 = *2:39.27*
*6x6x6:* 5:34.97 (OP), 5:56.78 (OP), 5:36.58 (O), 6:01.14 (OP), DNF (40:39.44, 16:50) = *5:51.50*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 16 inner X centers, 15 obliques, 8 inner wings, and 3 outer wings. Awful, but it looks like all but the outer wings can be accounted for by my having made an inner slice turn somewhere with the wrong slice.
*7x7x7:* DNF (1:00:53.79, 28:00), 8:25.26, 7:56.42, 7:07.29, 7:34.58 = *7:58.75*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 5 obliques, 2 inner X centers, and 3 inner + centers. This was just a bad week for me for really big cubes BLD, I’m afraid.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 45.40, 36.00, 42.86 = *36.00*
Comment: All three were hard for me this week.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:28.00), 2:21.90, 1:30.47 = *1:30.47*
Comment: Wow – that third one was so nice! The second one would have been fast too, but I had a terrible memory recall failure for the edges that ruined it – I’m sure I paused for more than 30 seconds remembering it.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:59.17 (5:43), 11:19.55 (6:24), 9:05.81 (4:15) = *9:05.81*
Comment: It was nice to get them all for a change. But I’m pretty disappointed with the times; I think I just need to practice 4x4x4 BLD more. But these days I’d rather do either a 3x3x3 or a 5x5x5.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 18:45.40 (9:35), DNF (17:17.53, 8:15), 18:36.03 (10:26) = *18:36.03*
Comment: Second one was off by 2 X centers, 2 + centers, and 3 wings; all 3 mistakes were due to doing the commutators in the wrong direction.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *DNF* (2/6, 32:06.31, 18:10)
Comment: Disaster. Cube 3 had 2 edges misoriented due to my memorizing the wrong sticker of a piece, cube 4 had 3 edges wrong due to my memorizing the wrong sticker of a piece, cube 5 had 2 edges misoriented because I saw them but forgot to memorize them, and cube 6 had 2 edges misoriented because I memorized them but forgot to do them. Such an awful result to have been so close on all of them. All memorization mistakes - it's pretty obvious what I need to work on most now.
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.40, 52.94, 58.58, 46.25, 38.68 = *48.53*
Comment: Last one was a PLL skip.
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:12.91, 2:00.66, 1:59.66, 1:52.88, 1:45.36 = *1:57.73*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 3:46.66, 1:29.80, 1:37.88, 1:33.83, 1:23.93 = *1:33.84*
Comment: For the first one, I solved the entire F2L with the cross misaligned with the centers. 
*2-4 relay:* *2:12.25* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:36.52* (OP)
*Magic:* 1.86, 1.80, 1.94, 1.88, 1.83 = *1.86*
Comment: Wow! This was definitely lucky; I’m not anywhere near this consistent.
*Master Magic:* 2:55.11, 4.11, 4.96, 5.16, 4.47 = *4.86*
Comment: I scrambled it on the twist for the first solve. I’m still not very good at unscrambling a Master Magic.
*Clock:* 21.86, 21.86, 20.84, 19.68, 24.34 = *21.52*
*MegaMinx:* 3:47.30, 3:14.00, 3:26.27, 3:01.70, 2:54.91 = *3:13.99*
*Pyraminx:* 19.16, 32.05, 23.09, 28.34, 17.52 = *23.53*
*Square-1:* 55.61, 57.33 (P), 58.30, 49.43 (P), 1:11.22 (P) = *57.08*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 10, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 16.04 16.93 (12.81) (17.03) 15.93 = *16.30*
3x3x3_bld: 1:39.03, 1:38.70, *1:19.05*
4x4x4_bld: 7:31.05, DNF, *6:07.35*


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 10, 2009)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: 55.08 O, (58.24 OP), 53.40, 57.82 OP, (45.26 PLL skip) = 55.40 breaking in a new cube.


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 10, 2009)

Marine Asalia

*3x3:-* (21.11), (16.94), 18.05, 18.98, 17.75 = *avg. 18.26* 
yay!! nonlucky pb avg. (all solves were non-lucky)


----------



## guusrs (Jun 10, 2009)

FMC: B2 L' F D' R B2 R D U F D F' U' F D2 F D F2 U L F L2 U L U2 F2 D B (*28*)
explanation:
turn pre-scramble moves D B to understand:
2x2x3: B2 L' F D' R B2 (6)
all but 3 corners: R D'. F D' F D F2 U L F L2 U L U2 F2 (21)
pre-moves correction: D B (23)
at dot insert U F D F' U' F D' F', 3 moves cancel
Gus


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 10, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 7.46, (9.59), 7.47, (7.27), 8.47 = *7.80*
good 

*3x3x3 :* 26.53, (25.81), (34.44), 28.38, 32.11 = *29.01*

*4x4x4 :* 2:23.27, 2:18.46, (2:47.58), (2:13.40), 2:18.78 = *2:20.17*
still using Rubik's

*2x2x2 BLD :* DNF (42.33), 41.58, 61.68 = *41.58*
a PB

*3x3x3 BLD :* 3:15.94, 3:02.90, DNF = *3:02.90*
two PBs, just like that. 

Didn't do last weeks comp and not done much of this weeks either. I need to cube more.


----------



## Kian (Jun 10, 2009)

Kian Barry-

*2x2x2-* (6.11), 6.78, 6.61, (7.73), 6.97 *Average- 6.79* 
*3x3x3-* 18.40, 17.51, (18.84), 18.13, (15.25) *Average- 18.01*
*4x4x4-* (1:08.66), 1:16.76, (1:25.98), 1:19.23, 1:12.29 *Average- 1:16.09* 
*5x5x5-*2:20.88, 2:18.21, (2:22.05), (2:15.20), 2:16.57 *Average- 2:18.55	*
*3x3x3 OH-* (55.66), 50.95, 47.69, (45.33), 46.12 *Average- 48.25*
*2-4 Relay- 1:49.80*
*2-5 Relay- 4:11.22*
*Square-1-* 58.53,	(1:15.12), 1:01.08, 1:03.08, (47.11) * Average- 1:00.90*


----------



## Mirek (Jun 11, 2009)

*FMC*

My attempt on FMC failed. After having an interesting all-intuitive start U2 R F L F2 D U2 R2 B' R B' U' B2 D B', I just couldn't find a reasonable finish in the 1-hour time limit. :confused:

Mirek


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 11, 2009)

Mirek said:


> My attempt on FMC failed. After having an interesting all-intuitive start U2 R F L F2 D U2 R2 B' R B' U' B2 D B', I just couldn't find a reasonable finish in the 1-hour time limit. :confused:
> 
> Mirek



This continuation:
U2 R F L F2 D U2 R2 B' R B' U' B2 D B')B'UB2U'B'UBU'B'U'
is not good enough for you?
After that additional 9 moves (-1 for cancellation and +1 for premove), there is only a 3 corner cycle left to be inserted. 
24 moves leaving 3 corners would be decent for me, but I guess for your skill level, anything above 30 is as good as a DNF. Perhaps you can insert something from here and cancel 2 moves to get 30 moves.
Well, this skeleton is only 1 move worse than Guus's.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 11, 2009)

*sq1:* 16.25, 20.27, 22.71, 16.68, 18.50 = *18.48*
very nice scrambles
*2x2:* 4.03, 4.80, 3.81, 4.94, 4.34 = *4.39*
*clock:* 7.83, 7.72, 7.50, 7.97, 8.52 = *7.84*


----------



## stray (Jun 11, 2009)

guusrs said:


> FMC: B2 L' F D' R B2 R D U F D F' U' F D2 F D F2 U L F L2 U L U2 F2 D B (*28*)
> explanation:
> turn pre-scramble moves D B to understand:
> 2x2x3: B2 L' F D' R B2 (6)
> ...




It's amazing!
How can you solve the last layer (leave 3 corners) just in 8 moves?

Do you try a lot of finish in one hour?

I always do this in about 15 moves because edge orientation will take some moves,then edge permutation。

Can you give me some tips?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2009)

My results will be added here tonight

(nights later: 

2: 8.28 6.75 7.65 9.83 8.11
3: 28.61 25.16 25.19 24.05 22.94
4: 1:42.68 1:38.19 1:28.36 1:36.52 1:20.88
5: 2:13.41 2:17.21 2:07.58 2:17.21 2:04.58
6: 4:36.78 4:20.96 4:21.81 4:31.96 4:12.46
7: 7:16.88 6:59.11 6:20.19 7:11.15 6:56.30
2bf: 1:12.21 1:08.31 DNF
3bf: DNF DNF DNF
3oh: 46.08 40.52 59.03 45.53 42.80
3match: 1:05.77 1:25.80 1:04.59 1:04.38 1:15.90
234: 2:02.77
2345: 4:24.38
magic: 4:09 1.69 1.59 DNF 3.97
master magic: 5.05 5.78 5.22 6.11 6.02
clock: 15.18 16.71 18.18 14.38 16.75
megaminx: 3:15.83 2:58.77 2:36.61 2:44.27 3:10.33
pyraminx: 15.59 17.18 12.08 11.69 10.81
square-1: 39.18 1:11.11 1:01.56 1:04.06 1:39.27
)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 11, 2009)

stray said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: B2 L' F D' R B2 R D U F D F' U' F D2 F D F2 U L F L2 U L U2 F2 D B (*28*)
> ...



Learn all LL algs that are 10 moves or less. Learn exactly what they do.
Also try Heise method: ryanheise.com


----------



## stray (Jun 11, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> stray said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...




to fanwuq:

thanks a lot for your reply 

I have learn Heise method,it's all done intuitively.

LL algs that are 10 moves or less? Can you give me some web link? I have

no idea about LL algs. Do you mean oll and pll in cfop? But in fewest move,

we always leave one slot in f2l, maybe some oll help? Am I right?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 11, 2009)

The algs:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=163166&postcount=12
I have not learned all of them yet. It would be too much work to know how all these algs affect pieces, but it would be worth it. They are much more useful for FMC than OLL or PLL. (a few algs overlap of course.)
There are many different approaches to FMC, most of them start with an efficient 2x2x3 block.
From there, you can 
1. Petrus--orient edges and complete 1 more 1x2x2 block
a) solve all edge; insert corner cycle(s).
b) solve all edges and a few more corners leaving 1 corner cycle. This is the method I use the most.
c) solve all corners and insert edges.
d) Get lucky (skips or nice cancellations.)
2. Heise-- solve 1 more 2x2x1 block, then put the blocks together while orienting edges.
a) solve all edges
b) 2 pair method
c) 1 pair method
See ryanheise.com
3. Just solve all edges intuitively and insert corners.
4. Reduce to R2L2F2B2UD.
These are a few "commonly" used approaches. There there are many other approaches that I have not tried yet and it really depends on the scramble.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 12, 2009)

Wuquiong, the link you have provided does not work.

EDIT: I just noticed your NR was beaten.


----------



## stray (Jun 12, 2009)

So nice for your reply! I'll try them later.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/sh...6&postcount=12

It don't work, can you update a new link?

4. Reduce to R2L2F2B2UD.

THe last step? I don't get it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry, fixed.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=163166&postcount=12

Stray,

the numbers are different approaches.

See this for the method that reduces to R2L2F2B2UD http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/human_thistlethwaite_algorithm.html

Mistarts,
I found out that a few days ago. I'm still waiting for your AsR.  ...or are you going to DNF until you get the WR?


----------



## stray (Jun 12, 2009)

fanwuq,

Thanks,it really help me!


See this for the method that reduces to R2L2F2B2UD http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/human_thistlethwaite_algorithm.html

It's an interesting method,as the permutation was confined to smaller groop step by step.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2009)

marineasalia said:


> Marine Asalia
> 
> *3x3:-* (21.11), (16.94), 18.05, 18.98, 17.75 = *avg. 18.26*
> yay!! nonlucky pb avg. (all solves were non-lucky)



Should this perhaps be posted in week 24? As you have already a 3x3 post in this thread for week 23.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2009)

*Results week 23*

*2x2x2*(28)

 4.14 Escher
 4.39 Vault312
 4.80 MTGjumper
 4.84 SimonWestlund
 4.93 fazrulz
 4.93 Edmund
 5.13 Jai
 5.50 Yalow
 5.56 elimescube
 5.62 waffle = ijm
 6.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.79 Kian
 7.30 rickcube
 7.80 cookingfat
 8.16 rwcinoto
 8.52 Lord Voldemort
 9.03 alifiantoadinugroho
 9.81 Mike Hughey
 10.46 maxcube
 10.80 Stachuk1992
 11.49 anderson26
 14.31 ThatGuy
 14.43 PeterV
 14.46 ender9994
 22.07 msemtd
 23.25 Edam
 23.33 Kev43
 23.63 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 12.57 Escher
 12.64 Jai
 13.18 fazrulz
 13.36 MTGjumper
 13.59 Sa967St
 14.13 SimonWestlund
 16.20 Tortin
 16.30 cmhardw
 16.68 waffle = ijm
 16.83 elimescube
 17.21 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.29 Ellis
 17.87 fanwuq
 18.01 Kian
 18.04 gavnasty
 18.06 byu
 18.73 rickcube
 19.09 Edmund
 19.48 Yalow
 19.88 maxcube
 20.40 marineasalia
 20.49 Lord Voldemort
 20.59 qazefth
 21.25 Max Neitzel
 21.85 alifiantoadinugroho
 22.50 mcciff2112
 23.78 Edam
 24.79 anderson26
 25.10 Streetcuber
 25.88 kickinwing2112
 27.14 Mike Hughey
 29.01 cookingfat
 29.61 ender9994
 32.82 ThatGuy
 34.19 PeterV
 49.32 msemtd
 51.70 Kev43
 51.79 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 55.43 tsaoenator
 57.11 fazrulz
 1:04.83 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:05.06 MTGjumper
 1:06.95 SimonWestlund
 1:10.03 Sa967St
 1:12.74 Ellis
 1:15.54 waffle = ijm
 1:16.09 Kian
 1:19.18 elimescube
 1:36.95 rickcube
 1:40.14 mcciff2112
 1:41.03 Mike Hughey
 1:48.04 maxcube
 2:13.67 Lord Voldemort
 2:20.17 cookingfat
 2:28.49 Max Neitzel
 2:29.55 Edam
 3:25.58 MatsBergsten
 3:52.05 Kev43
 4:02.09 msemtd
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:40.87 fazrulz
 1:51.39 elimescube
 1:54.08 Ellis
 2:02.23 MTGjumper
 2:03.14 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:05.76 Sa967St
 2:08.33 SimonWestlund
 2:18.94 Kian
 2:39.27 Mike Hughey
 2:43.75 waffle = ijm
 3:09.95 Edam
 3:16.84 mcciff2112
 3:24.17 rickcube
 4:07.12 Lord Voldemort
 6:13.95 msemtd
 9:36.29 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:50.63 elimescube
 4:52.65 SimonWestlund
 5:51.50 Mike Hughey
11:58.81 msemtd
*7x7x7*(5)

 5:57.26 elimescube
 7:01.67 Ellis
 7:58.75 Mike Hughey
 8:34.86 SimonWestlund
15:07.69 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 20.20 Jai
 27.76 fazrulz
 29.57 elimescube
 31.94 Sa967St
 34.36 gavnasty
 34.88 SimonWestlund
 38.25 Tortin
 42.27 rwcinoto
 42.64 rickcube
 46.46 alifiantoadinugroho
 48.25 Kian
 48.53 Mike Hughey
 52.51 Lord Voldemort
 58.13 anderson26
 2:25.46 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 56.77 rwcinoto
 1:57.73 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(5)

 25.40 happa95
 31.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 36.00 Mike Hughey
 41.58 cookingfat
 1:02.44 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:09.72 happa95
 1:19.05 cmhardw
 1:30.47 Mike Hughey
 2:38.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:47.40 MatsBergsten
 2:51.64 maxcube
 3:02.90 cookingfat
 4:29.73 elimescube
35:00.00 Lord Voldemort
 DNF Sa967St
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:07.35 cmhardw
 9:05.81 Mike Hughey
12:47.94 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

18:36.03 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

3/3 elimescube
2/3 alifiantoadinugroho
2/6 Mike Hughey
2/6 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:25.85 gavnasty
 1:33.84 Mike Hughey
 5:23.70 msemtd
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:06.36 fazrulz
 1:28.33 SimonWestlund
 1:28.68 Sa967St
 1:32.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:34.31 Ellis
 1:47.26 rickcube
 1:49.80 Kian
 2:11.87 mcciff2112
 2:12.25 Mike Hughey
 2:30.00 Lord Voldemort
 3:03.66 Edam
 3:13.96 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:23.37 maxcube
 5:18.72 Kev43
 5:21.99 MatsBergsten
 6:20.11 msemtd
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:51.69 fazrulz
 3:34.73 Sa967St
 3:36.36 elimescube
 3:43.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:46.93 SimonWestlund
 3:54.52 Ellis
 4:11.22 Kian
 5:36.52 Mike Hughey
 5:54.17 rickcube
 6:33.90 Edam
 8:50.41 Lord Voldemort
12:01.72 msemtd
13:18.37 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(7)

 1.23 waffle = ijm
 1.31 Edam
 1.43 PeterV
 1.59 Jai
 1.75 mcciff2112
 1.78 SimonWestlund
 1.86 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(3)

 4.25 waffle = ijm
 4.38 Jai
 4.86 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(3)

 7.84 Vault312
 21.52 Mike Hughey
 38.64 rwcinoto
*Pyraminx*(9)

 7.06 SimonWestlund
 7.88 Jai
 8.52 trying-to-speedcube...
 8.63 Yalow
 14.60 waffle = ijm
 15.01 rwcinoto
 16.23 Yes, We Can!
 23.53 Mike Hughey
 26.28 msemtd
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:35.06 SimonWestlund
 1:37.73 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:22.17 elimescube
 2:28.57 Sa967St
 2:30.84 Tortin
 3:13.99 Mike Hughey
 6:05.43 msemtd
*Square-1*(10)

 18.48 Vault312
 22.28 MTGjumper
 34.23 SimonWestlund
 39.62 elimescube
 40.89 fazrulz
 41.65 Sa967St
 44.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 52.25 rwcinoto
 57.08 Mike Hughey
 1:00.90 Kian
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

28 guusrs
35 Mike Hughey
36 fanwuq
37 MistArts
37 stray
38 cuBerBruce
39 elimescube
43 trying-to-speedcube...
45 Lord Voldemort
46 alifiantoadinugroho

*Contest results*

198 elimescube
197 SimonWestlund
191 Mike Hughey
178 trying-to-speedcube...
172 fazrulz
143 Sa967St
119 MTGjumper
114 Kian
104 Ellis
103 waffle = ijm
101 Jai
99 rickcube
95 Lord Voldemort
71 Escher
67 alifiantoadinugroho
65 msemtd
63 MatsBergsten
62 maxcube
61 Edam
58 cmhardw
55 Tortin
55 mcciff2112
54 Yalow
51 cookingfat
50 Edmund
50 rwcinoto
49 gavnasty
48 Vault312
47 fanwuq
30 anderson26
27 Max Neitzel
26 byu
25 tsaoenator
23 happa95
21 marineasalia
21 PeterV
20 Kev43
20 guusrs
19 qazefth
17 stray
17 ThatGuy
17 MistArts
16 ender9994
15 cuBerBruce
13 Streetcuber
12 kickinwing2112
11 Stachuk1992
5 Yes, We Can!


----------



## Escher (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet! I won 3x3 as well as 2x2!


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 12, 2009)

Escher said:


> Sweet! I won 3x3 as well as 2x2!



Woot! Well done Rowan.


----------



## elimescube (Jun 12, 2009)

Hooray! I knew I had done well, but I didn't expect to come 1st!  And I only competed in 13/23 events 

EDIT: And 1st place in MultiBLD??? Come on, Mr. Hughey!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2009)

elimescube said:


> Hooray! I knew I had done well, but I didn't expect to come 1st!  And I only competed in 13/23 events
> 
> EDIT: And 1st place in MultiBLD??? Come on, Mr. Hughey!



Yeah, I said it was a disaster this week! Hopefully I'll do better next week. Anyway, congratulations on your 3/3, and on your overall first place! A top-quality all-arounder like yourself will never have much trouble beating me in this contest; I lose way too many points on the speedsolving part. Especially 2x2x2 and 3x3x3.


----------



## elimescube (Jun 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yeah, I said it was a disaster this week! Hopefully I'll do better next week. Anyway, congratulations on your 3/3, and on your overall first place! A top-quality all-arounder like yourself will never have much trouble beating me in this contest; I lose way too many points on the speedsolving part. Especially 2x2x2 and 3x3x3.



Thank you, although I'm not so sure about "top-quality", maybe just "occasionally-lucky" . I remain humbled by your performance in blindsolving events.


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 13, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> marineasalia said:
> 
> 
> > Marine Asalia
> ...



oh crap.. now i know why these solves were so good.. i had already solved them earlier 
my best average now became invalid 
no worries will take care from now ..


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 13, 2009)

Meh. I would've won if I participated in more.. and if I was faster  haha! no good week for me.. Not even over 200 points! Cmon!

I'll do better next week  Oh well.. 2nd place at least


----------

